# T+2 settlement



## Gringotts Bank (22 February 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/services/t2.htm


----------



## pixel (22 February 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/services/t2.htm




Thanks for the heads-up, GB

As a side effect, that will also impact the gap between ex-div and record dates.
Currently, when a stock shows a record date at "Close on Wednesday", it will trade ex-div from Open Monday morning, a gap of three trading days.
After the move to T+2. ex-div and record day will be only two trading days apart, which means a Record Date Wednesday translates to ex-div being Tuesday.


----------

